# Virginia Beach @ Ocean Sands on the Oceanfront 1BR/1BA, kitchen 5/23-5/30 $695



## Egret1986 (Apr 11, 2014)

https://post.craigslist.org/manage/4389325488

OCEAN SANDS RESORT
Virginia Beach, Virginia
One Bedroom/One Bathroom, Sleeps Four
May 23-30, 2014 (Memorial Day Holiday Week)
$695 (no additional lodging fees or taxes)

Ocean Sands Resort and Spa is set in the heart of the Virginia Beach resort area on the Atlantic Ocean. Take a swim in the ocean or enjoy the resort's indoor pool and Jacuzzi. Pamper yourself in the resort's spa and health club. The area offers a variety of activities including water sports, sight-seeing, and shopping. There are many fine restaurants to choose from. Dancing, deep-sea fishing, museums, amusement parks, operas, whale-watching--whatever your interest, no matter the season, Virginia Beach has something to offer everyone.

Soft colors and beach accents highlight the Ocean Sands Resort's lobby and complement the relaxed, family-oriented atmosphere. 

Property amenities include a full-service restaurant, indoor pool, Jacuzzi, sundeck and fitness center. Kids will love the game room and activities center. Laundry facilities and a secure parking garage are also available on site. 

Units offer expansive views of the beach, ocean and boardwalk. Guests can relax in this one bedroom condo with one bathroom, which has a Jacuzzi tub. It features a full kitchen with refrigerator, microwave, blender, toaster oven, coffeemaker, ceramic stove top, cookware, flatware and utensils. 9:00 pm. Full housekeeping service is available for an additional fee. 

No pets allowed. Occupancy limit is four.

A Rental Agreement will provided through email upon request for review.


http://www.timesharerentalsandsales.com/rental-availability.html


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Two 1BR units available at Ocean Sands for Memorial Day week in VA Beach*

Direct oceanfront.  Indoor pool.  Central location on Boardwalk.


----------



## excelbrad (Apr 18, 2014)

*Interested in the weekend of 25-27 of April*

If you do not get a response.. Would you consider a weekend?
At a lesser amount...? I would arrive later Friday and leave Sunday..
Thanks 
Brad
Contact me @ Excelbrad@comcast.net


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 19, 2014)

*I don't have anything in April.*



excelbrad said:


> If you do not get a response.. Would you consider a weekend?
> At a lesser amount...? I would arrive later Friday and leave Sunday..
> Thanks
> Brad
> Contact me @ Excelbrad@comcast.net



Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 22, 2014)

*One Unit Still Available for 5/23/14-5/30/14*

Great location on Boardwalk!


----------



## Egret1986 (May 8, 2014)

*One Unit Available, Check-in on Friday!  Memorial Day Weekend! Reduced $600 7 Nights*

Salute to Summer is an unabashed “Star-Spangled” salute to great music, fun in the sun, and the military men and women who have sacrificed their lives throughout our history. 

Live, free entertainment on three outdoor stages includes music presented by local and regional bands. 

Entertainment Schedule:

Friday, May 23

17th Street Park: 8:00pm-10:45pm, Rare Mixx

24th Street Park: 8:00pm-10:45pm, TRADOC Concert Band

31st Street Park: 8:00pm-10:45pm, The Fuzz Band

http://www.beachstreetusa.com/festivals/salute-summer

Saturday, May 24

17th Street Park: 8:00pm-10:45pm, Nature’s Child

24th Street Park: 8:00pm-10:45pm, Jesse Chong Band

31st Street Park: 8:00pm-10:45pm, DEJA

Sunday, May 25

17th Street Park: 8:00pm-10:45pm, The River Boyz

24th Street Park: 8:00pm-10:45pm, Seth Stainback & Roosterfoot

31st Street Park: 8:00pm-10:45pm, The Deloreans

The “Heroes Walk” display stretches along the boardwalk from 17th to 31st Streets.  Original essays written by local high school students are reproduced on four by eight foot banners easily read by passers-by.  These essays describe the military conflicts in which the United States has been involved throughout history.  They help to remind us of the price that has been paid and is still being paid today by our United States military.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 16, 2014)

*Still Available*

Email timesharevacations@cox.net


----------



## Egret1986 (May 19, 2014)

*No longer available.*

This week has been rented.


----------

